# Lib Tech Orca



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

A guy at my resort is selling a 147 Orca for a bit of a reduced price. I can also get my hands on a used but abused 153 (it needs a bit of ptex repair on the bottom) I am worried that with my girl size 9's (41 eu) the 153 will be too wide to use as anything but a pow board.

Any one ridden one and have any feedback? 

I am looking at it as a pow board but also something to rip around the resort. Mostly going off piste next to the groomers when there is fresh snow, using it on the groomers to get to the other side of the resort to get to the "backcountry" and do a short hike up to the top and then freeride it down the back of the mountain back to the resort as well as following the kidlets around the groomers and playing on the sides of the piste in the fresh snow.

Would also look to use it in Japan next winter as we have a trip planned.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wear 8s and was just fine riding it. 53 might be the better size if you're over 140lbs.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Nivek said:


> I wear 8s and was just fine riding it. 53 might be the better size if you're over 140lbs.


What conditions did you ride in? I mean obviously you are a much better rider than I am or could ever hope to be but how is the 153 edge to edge? I just worry that me being not as good a rider or as strong I would struggle to turn the 153 when not in deep snow. I am only 5lbs over 140.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

snoway said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I wear 8s and was just fine riding it. 53 might be the better size if you're over 140lbs.
> ...


Watch Travis Rice talking about it. He says the 153 is all the board he needs (apart from extreme conditions). He's 190lbs.

I'd say the 147 would be good for you but I'm no expert.

https://youtu.be/N5KU0ssivO0


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Lad Stones said:


> Watch Travis Rice talking about it. He says the 153 is all the board he needs (apart from extreme conditions). He's 190lbs.
> 
> I'd say the 147 would be good for you but I'm no expert.
> 
> https://youtu.be/N5KU0ssivO0


Thanks... he loves that board. I am pretty sure he took it to bed that night!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I mean, his speech is half marketing half truth, but it really is one of the best powder/everything boards put there. 

I like the 53, but I'm not the biggest fan of major downsizes regardless of if its intended. If you have ridden any others and are good with it then the 47 is defintely enough board for you.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## poverty (Apr 14, 2017)

Just spent the week in Hakuba Valley with it. Wow it’s just made for these conditions. Wonderful deck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orcahunter (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey man if you happen to have that 147 and it hasn't been ridden I'm going to be getting in this year's orca new in the same size if you'd be willing to trade. I just love the graphic on last year's model. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

snoway said:


> A guy at my resort is selling a 147 Orca for a bit of a reduced price. I can also get my hands on a used but abused 153 (it needs a bit of ptex repair on the bottom) I am worried that with my girl size 9's (41 eu) the 153 will be too wide to use as anything but a pow board.
> 
> Any one ridden one and have any feedback?
> 
> ...


Did you get your dream board? Which size did you pick?
I am looking for a new powder board for coming season with a peak in January - Japow travel is booked. 
Since we share same girly size I am curious if you picked the right size and how it performed in pow and groomers.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I did get it. I went for the 147.

I absolutely love it. I rode it in fresh powder, day old powder, ridden out powder/chunder, on the groomers, icy snow, soft snow, very soft spring snow. 

It's just so much fun all over the mountain. It FLOATS like a butterfly in the pow, it carves great, it's fast. It's just so much fun. 

It's an awesome pow board but it's also so much fun everywhere. It's great on jumps and helps you stick a crappy landing that I would have crashed out on with a different board. 

I can't say enough good things this board. It's just so versatile and so fun.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

snoway said:


> I did get it. I went for the 147.
> 
> I absolutely love it. I rode it in fresh powder, day old powder, ridden out powder/chunder, on the groomers, icy snow, soft snow, very soft spring snow.
> 
> ...


 glad to hear you love it! I’m 140-145lbs and torturing myself over getting the 147 or 150 length Orca ?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> glad to hear you love it! I’m 140-145lbs and torturing myself over getting the 147 or 150 length Orca ?


Didn't Nivek say 150 a couple of days ago? It seems like you haven't figured this out yet but the dude knows what he's talking about.

I on the other hand do not, but what I do know is that as a general rule, for a freeride board, if someone is caught between two sizes they should size up. Caveat maybe for something specifically for tight trees but otherwise size up.

"So I bought this powder/freeride board and I really was hoping for a little less float, edge hold and stability" - said no one ever.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

snoway said:


> I did get it. I went for the 147.
> 
> I absolutely love it. I rode it in fresh powder, day old powder, ridden out powder/chunder, on the groomers, icy snow, soft snow, very soft spring snow.
> 
> ...


Wow, Looks like you found you dreamboard. Have you been to Japan yet and bottomless powder? Since I am going there I wonder how fast it is among trees and how good it floats in really deep powder?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> Jkb818 said:
> 
> 
> > glad to hear you love it! I’m 140-145lbs and torturing myself over getting the 147 or 150 length Orca ?
> ...


 well said! ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> Didn't Nivek say 150 a couple of days ago? It seems like you haven't figured this out yet but the dude knows what he's talking about.
> 
> I on the other hand do not, but what I do know is that as a general rule, for a freeride board, if someone is caught between two sizes they should size up. Caveat maybe for something specifically for tight trees but otherwise size up.
> 
> "So I bought this powder/freeride board and I really was hoping for a little less float, edge hold and stability" - said no one ever.


Ding ding ding.

We have a winner


TT


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Jkb818 said:


> glad to hear you love it! I’m 140-145lbs and torturing myself over getting the 147 or 150 length Orca ?


Get the 150. If that was a choice last year I would have gone for it. The 147 floats awesome but the 150 would be awesomer :grin:

I might see what the graphics look like next year and get a 150 and keep the 147 as wall art because it really is a beaut.

I haven't been to Japan yet. February next year.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Ok everyone i appreciate the feedback. Cancelled my order from REI for the 147 and going with the 150. I know when i'm ripping through a foot of Utahs finest i won't regret having the bigger size. Which is really why i want this board. I have a burton skeleton key for daily driving as well.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

yeah i am 6 5 and weight about 230. Was debating between the 156 and 159. Decided on the 159 for the reasons above. I already have a NS Snowtrooper 164x for my daily driver and was just looking for something that could handle pow and steeps better.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

This is a reply from the evo site. They are recommending 140 -145 lbs ride 144 or 147 for powder. I weigh 175-180 and ordered a 153 but wondering if I should of got a 156 for powder. I guess I'll be happy with either size. They have a lot of people asking for suggested size. 

From evo question section Orca 

Q: Hi I'm 5'9 and around 140lbs, I currently am looking to buy either the 150 or the 147. I am skeptical to the 147 because that seems so short but everything I've heard says to go shorter with this board. Which do you think would be best for me?
Asked on 9/25/2019 by Caymen from NY

Know the answer? Answer this question

evo CUSTOMER CARE

A: I suggest the 144cm for you as an all-mtn board at 140lbs. It still might be a bit big on you because this board is abnormally wide and meant to be sized down on significantly. You could look at the 147cm, but that would be more of a powder board for you at 140lbs.

Answered on 9/25/2019 by Todd from evo


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

rayt100 said:


> This is a reply from the evo site. They are recommending 140 -145 lbs ride 144 or 147 for powder. I weigh 175-180 and ordered a 153 but wondering if I should of got a 156 for powder. I guess I'll be happy with either size. They have a lot of people asking for suggested size.
> 
> From evo question section Orca
> 
> ...


 Honestly at this point I’ve been given suggestions all up and down the board. Someone even told me to consider a 159 which makes no sense at my 145 lbs haha


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> Honestly at this point I’ve been given suggestions all up and down the board. Someone even told me to consider a 159 which makes no sense at my 145 lbs haha


Yeah I know what you mean, I think 147 150 either will work for you. If I'm not getting enough float powder I have a 158 Mind Expander. I'm just happy I made a decision, now I can start dwelling over my next purchase haha


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

rayt100 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I think 147 150 either will work for you. If I'm not getting enough float powder I have a 158 Mind Expander. I'm just happy I made a decision, now I can start dwelling over my next purchase haha


Yeah i think there would be advantages to both sizes for me. I am also factoring in the added weight of a backpack, shovel, probe, beacon, and other supplies I have when I hike. Which tips the scale more towards the 150 for me. I know i don't want a 144 and i certainly don't need the same size as T Rice. :grin:


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

rayt100 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I think 147 150 either will work for you. If I'm not getting enough float powder I have a 158 Mind Expander. I'm just happy I made a decision, now I can start dwelling over my next purchase haha


Mind Expander is on my list also for the future. That was gonna be what i went with and ended up going towards the Orca.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah i think there would be advantages to both sizes for me. I am also factoring in the added weight of a backpack, shovel, probe, beacon, and other supplies I have when I hike. Which tips the scale more towards the 150 for me. I know i don't want a 144 and i certainly don't need the same size as T Rice. :grin:


Watch snowboardprocamp video of TJ riding Kevin's 153 Orca, he's about 155 and had no problem riding it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

rayt100 said:


> Jkb818 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i think there would be advantages to both sizes for me. I am also factoring in the added weight of a backpack, shovel, probe, beacon, and other supplies I have when I hike. Which tips the scale more towards the 150 for me. I know i don't want a 144 and i certainly don't need the same size as T Rice. <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 yeah I think I’ve seen every video that exists ?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Plot thickens...I ordered the 150 from Evo and got this email today. So do i wait until end of December for a 150 or go pickup the 147 that is waiting for me at REI....


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

147... and you get 10% back with REI.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> 147... and you get 10% back with REI.


 how do I get that?


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Jkb818 said:


> how do I get that?


If you are a member you get a 10% annual dividend once a year. It cost $20 for a lifetime membership but you get it back when you spend $100. Check out the membership section. I got lucky, last month they had a dividend match so I got 20% off my Orca.
Also they told me the other sizes are coming in November but I would check with them to confirm


----------

